# [FIX] Fix for 0x803F8006 Error Regedit Nokia/Samsung/HTC



## Cholens (Nov 19, 2015)

Regedit fix:
SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Store\Configuration
replace
OEMID MICROSOFT_CORPORATION
to
OEMID Nokia or SAMSUNG or HTC

And for motion data
SCMID Lumia 930

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Store\Configuration]
"OEMID"="Nokia"
"SCMID "="Lumia 930"


----------



## winphouser (Nov 20, 2015)

?? motion data, 640xl


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 20, 2015)

All installed, lumia 640 xl.


----------



## Cholens (Nov 23, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> All installed, lumia 640 xl.

Click to collapse



ah


----------



## drt054 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just picked up a Lumia Icon today. Does W10M have a regedit program of it's own I am not seeing?


----------



## Cholens (Nov 24, 2015)

drt054 said:


> Just picked up a Lumia Icon today. Does W10M have a regedit program of it's own I am not seeing?

Click to collapse



You have to unlock your device interop
look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140


----------

